# Text notification and ring tone problems need help!



## lovemydroidx (Jul 1, 2011)

I seem to be having problems with my notifications for my text messages and also setting up ring tones? Is this just me or anyone else having this problem. All I can get when receiving a text is for it to vibrate. I've looked (to the best of my knowledge) everywhere to see if I'm over looking a setting but if so I sure cant find it. Also I can't assign ring tones and when I change my default one it reverts back to default sometime between me setting it and my next phone call. If anyone can share some input I really need it as I'm missing tons of text messages and most of them are for business.

Thanks in advance

***EDITED*** 
Sorry guys, I guess I was thinking or just assumed that the posts on here were for Cyanogenmod7 ran on droid x, but even at that I guess I could have supplied more information my bad. So in reference to my above original post here is what I have.
Running Cyanogenmod7 7.1.0-RC0-DROIDX-KANG (installed with TBH quick install method)
Running v2.3.4
Baseband BP_C_01.09.07P
Build GRH78C
UpwardSpiral's Theme Blue Bonic with add-ons

Any more info needed please let me know. I guess I answered some of your questions above but for the others, just a couple widgets text, market and etc. nothing I dont' think to interfer with my issue, next everything under cyanogenmod setting>Sound> is set to default & then under just the Sound (not under CM settings) Sound>Setting> set to only in silent mode and yes when I move my sliders I do sound. I'm pretty sure I have checked all my setting, unless I'm overlooking something maybe under a selection that is not obvious and has to do with notifications and sound and stuff. My biggest concern is my text notification's....All it will do is vibrate. I only seen one place dealing with notification's and it doesn't mention anything about text only says "Notification ringtone" shouldn't there be one for voice mail messages as well as text messages?

Thanks again guys for checking out my post and please let me know if need anything else as I desperately need to get this fix or im going to have to go to something else which I really don't want to have to do.


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

Are you rooted? Are you on Froyo or Gingerbread? Are you running a custom rom? Do you have any control widgets active on your homescreen? Do you have Settings>Sound>Vibrate>Always? And in that same area you have pressed Volume and the volume sliders are not all the way down? If they aren't when you move them does a sound play? Man there is a lot of troubleshooting that could go on for this one... Are you trying to use a custom or stock ringtone?


----------



## Sicklysuite (Jul 2, 2011)

ok...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya what sickly said...we're deff gonna see some more incite to what your phones is running and whatnot. And also what u have already tried already, before we can really get down the to culprit


----------



## lovemydroidx (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry guys, I guess I was thinking or just assumed that the posts on here were for Cyanogenmod7 ran on droid x, but even at that I guess I could have supplied more information my bad. So in reference to my above original post here is what I have.
Running Cyanogenmod7 7.1.0-RC0-DROIDX-KANG (installed with TBH quick install method)
Running v2.3.4
Baseband BP_C_01.09.07P
Build GRH78C
UpwardSpiral's Theme Blue Bonic with add-ons

Any more info needed please let me know. I guess I answered some of your questions above but for the others, just a couple widgets text, market and etc. nothing I dont' think to interfer with my issue, next everything under cyanogenmod setting>Sound> is set to default & then under just the Sound (not under CM settings) Sound>Setting> set to only in silent mode and yes when I move my sliders I do sound. I'm pretty sure I have checked all my setting, unless I'm overlooking something maybe under a selection that is not obvious and has to do with notifications and sound and stuff. My biggest concern is my text notification's....All it will do is vibrate. I only seen one place dealing with notification's and it doesn't mention anything about text only says "Notification ringtone" shouldn't there be one for voice mail messages as well as text messages?

Thanks again guys for checking out my post and please let me know if need anything else as I desperately need to get this fix or im going to have to go to something else which I really don't want to have to do.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

lovemydroidx said:


> Sorry guys, I guess I was thinking or just assumed that the posts on here were for Cyanogenmod7 ran on droid x, but even at that I guess I could have supplied more information my bad. So in reference to my above original post here is what I have.
> Running Cyanogenmod7 7.1.0-RC0-DROIDX-KANG (installed with TBH quick install method)
> Running v2.3.4
> Baseband BP_C_01.09.07P
> ...


I'm not sure what exactly is causing it, but you may want to try going to one of the later nightlies instead of the initial KANG file. I'm on Nightly #21 and have not noticed any of the problems you are experiencing. I also came to CM7 after nightlies were being rolled out, so I never tried flashing the pre-nightly version that you're running.


----------



## lovemydroidx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks swiftmazda, that sounds like a pretty good idea so when I get home tonight I will give that a try. Mean time any more ideas or suggestions please keep them coming just in case I try swift's suggestion and it doesn't work. Thanks again swift!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

lovemydroidx said:


> Thanks swiftmazda, that sounds like a pretty good idea so when I get home tonight I will give that a try. Mean time any more ideas or suggestions please keep them coming just in case I try swift's suggestion and it doesn't work. Thanks again swift!


You're welcome!  It probably wouldn't hurt to SBF to .340 and then just flash the latest nightly so that you have a completely clean start. You don't need to flash the pre-nightly CM7 file because each nightly build is a full build. The only thing that you'll need to do if you skip flashing the initial build is flash the .07 radio update. For some reason, flashing to the latest nightly from .340 doesn't revert the radio back from .12 to .07. Some people use the .12 radio, but I notice better battery life and stability with the .07 radio since that's what CM7 is designed to run on.

I hope it fixes your problems.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> You're welcome!  It probably wouldn't hurt to SBF to .340 and then just flash the latest nightly so that you have a completely clean start. You don't need to flash the pre-nightly CM7 file because each nightly build is a full build. The only thing that you'll need to do if you skip flashing the initial build is flash the .07 radio update. For some reason, flashing to the latest nightly from .340 doesn't revert the radio back from .12 to .07. Some people use the .12 radio, but I notice better battery life and stability with the .07 radio since that's what CM7 is designed to run on.
> 
> I hope it fixes your problems.


i agree with what all swift has said here...also swift where are those radio downloads? i kinda wanna try both of them and see what differences it makes.

Also LovemyDX. What i do to stay up to date is...i goto to the nightly download page found here....from my phone....made a bookmark of it using the dolphin browser...and then made a shortcut to the bookmark on my home screen...so every night(or every couple days depending on the changes that can be found here). I just hit the shortcut on my homescreen. Download the newest nightly straight to my phone over wifi. and then reboot my phone into recovery(using the hold the power button and choosing reboot recovery option) and then just wipe dalvik(From the advanced menu). and install the new nightly(which for dolphin browser, it puts it in /sdcard/download/) then also flash the camera+camcorder+torch fix found here.Then reboot...and then im up to date.

So in short i would do what swift said. I would make a backup using titanium backup if u have it. and then do a full wipe and install the newest nightly to start from scratch again...and then load ur backup. and then if u want to stay updated with ease. just use what i said above....takes me all of about 5 mins each night to download the update and install.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> i agree with what all swift has said here...also swift where are those radio downloads? i kinda wanna try both of them and see what differences it makes.
> 
> Also LovemyDX. What i do to stay up to date is...i goto to the nightly download page found here....from my phone....made a bookmark of it using the dolphin browser...and then made a shortcut to the bookmark on my home screen...so every night(or every couple days depending on the changes that can be found here). I just hit the shortcut on my homescreen. Download the newest nightly straight to my phone over wifi. and then reboot my phone into recovery(using the hold the power button and choosing reboot recovery option) and then just wipe dalvik(From the advanced menu). and install the new nightly(which for dolphin browser, it puts it in /sdcard/download/) then also flash the camera+camcorder+torch fix found here.Then reboot...and then im up to date.
> 
> So in short i would do what swift said. I would make a backup using titanium backup if u have it. and then do a full wipe and install the newest nightly to start from scratch again...and then load ur backup. and then if u want to stay updated with ease. just use what i said above....takes me all of about 5 mins each night to download the update and install.


Here you go! 

Click here for the .12 baseband.

Click here for the .07 baseband.


----------



## lovemydroidx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks again swift! I really appreciate it!


----------



## lovemydroidx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks again swift! I really appreciate the help!


----------



## lovemydroidx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks SyNiK4L! I really appreciate your help and the info you shared as well. Very helpful and informative, lord knows I can use all the directions I can get.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

swiftmazda said:


> Here you go!
> 
> Click here for the .12 baseband.
> 
> Click here for the .07 baseband.


thx bro


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

lovemydroidx said:


> Thanks SyNiK4L! I really appreciate your help and the info you shared as well. Very helpful and informative, lord knows I can use all the directions I can get.


hahaha no problem man anytime.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

lovemydroidx said:


> Thanks again swift! I really appreciate the help!


You're welcome!


----------

